# Farm Animal Block Swap quilt



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay! I FINALLY finished this farm animal block swap quilt! We did this back in Aug 2009! lol Anywho, I just love it. The blocks everyone made were so wonderful! I gave each of those blocks individualized quilting and cross hatched the 16 patches. Then, just for fun, I added hens and roosters strutting across the border. It measures 72" x72" and is backed in flannel. Heavy and warm!










Close up of the hens and roosters:










They were a real struggle and challenge for me as I haven't done free motion quilting like this


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow, Reenie!

It's beautiful.

How did you get the lines for the Roosters, it is that panto stuff CJ is always talking about? I've not done anything with those yet.

I'm impressed with the Roosters even more than the rest of the quilt , as nice as it is.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That's really cute!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful! I love the roosters!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Ang..I am embarassed to say I don't even know what a panto is! lol I had a stencil that I chalk marked onto the quilt and then free motion quilted it. I really haven't done much of that..usually just do a meander, so this worked out well as I really wanted to start doing things like this.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

LOVE the chickens!!!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

Love it all - wow!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - I think stencils and chalk become a panto when use on an electronic machine. Not sure, but both make the actual quilting design.

So, it was a stencil - I need to get a stencil as I have a project or two that may be better to do that, rather than just stitch in the ditch of the design.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Love it!!!
Heidi


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Fantastic job! The roosters are adorable.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

_nice!_


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh my goodness, that is the cutest quilted border ever! Hmmm, are you for hire?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> I had a stencil that I chalk marked onto the quilt and then free motion quilted it. I really haven't done much of that..usually just do a meander, so this worked out well as I really wanted to start doing things like this.


:shocked:
wow

I've tried free-motion tracing a pattern a few times and it's always a miserable mess. I'm super-impressed!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wowzers!!! So cute!! I love it!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Adorable! Great job on the FMQ, too. I'm learning too, and the more you do it, the easier and better it gets. It's so fun - and look at the special things you can do with your quilts! It's just great, Mac.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WOW...I love it!!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Look at you! That's totally awesome, you go girl!


----------

